# Post Cape Town Rental - Help!



## Pinkippo (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, we're moving to Cape Town on the 20th February for 6 months and for ages now we've been looking for accomodation without success - they all seem to be going very quickly or aren't furnished. Obviously, we're starting to panic now and thought that perhaps you good people could suggest other places to look or put us in contact with any potential landlords out there.

We've tried all the major agencies and spend hours on Gumtree and Property 24 etc. My husband's work (based in Cape Town) is also on the case but are also finding it difficult.

Anyway, here are our requirements:
3 bed house for family of four, preferably with garden based in Southern Suburbs near train station, schools etc. Our budget is up to R16000 and we're looking for somewhere furnished.

Thanks for reading this - hope someone out there can help!!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

I have found that Jan and Feb can be tricky times to try and find a place. I would maybe try and spread out your search beyond the Southern Suburbs and you might be able to find something. Also I would try and contact Remax or Rawson and tell them what you are looking for. You can always come to Cape Town and stay in a hotel for a week or so before you find an apartment that you like. Also check out Home » Accommodation Warehouse International - Cape Town

I would also want to view the apartment first before I sign a lease or have a trusted friend or family member view it for you! Some apartments looks amazing online, but when you view them in person they are dumps!


----------



## Pinkippo (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for your reply and the suggestions. I think, as you suggest, we may need to come out and stay in a hotel so we can properly check out the areas and properties as it feels impossible doing it from here. 
We do have someone who can visit properties for us, so that's one less thing to worry about! We're only choosing the Southern Suburbs as it's easy to get the train into hubby's work (in Observatory). However, if anyone knows any nice, family friendly areas with half decent schools, I'd love to know. Most of the people my OH will be working with don't have kids so can't really suggest much, other than coastal places, which we feel would be too far to commute (although we may be wrong about this).


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Having been born in South Africa and living there for 40 years, I would like to make the following observation:
What is considered a long distance to travel in the UK is considered a short trip in South Africa. Bear this in mind. In the UK (London areas) travelling 20 miles can easily take more than one hour; a similar run in SA will take half that on some routes.

Also bear in mind that public transport is NOTHING like in the UK. So a car is highly recommended.


----------



## Pinkippo (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks shumifan49, I agree public transport is something to be careful about as it is very different from what I've seen and no doubt, at certain times of the day, quite dangerous. We are planning on getting a car; I suppose our problem is that we'll only be able to afford the one car which, if used by my husband for work, will leave me stranded with the children at home all day. My husband has been told it's generally okay to catch the train during rush hour though I must admit I'm rather nervous about it.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

The weather is great (not as good in Capetown as elsewhere in SA) so get a car and a motorcycle  - it solves parking problems as well.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I was just going to post I would NOT take the train!! Especially if you have a bag that has work material (laptop, tablet. phone) It's not safe anymore. 

If you can afford only one car you can always call a taxi. Or try and stay somewhere that they is something to do (mall, shops, places to eat)


----------



## Pinkippo (Feb 5, 2014)

With that in mind, does anyone have any reliable taxi firms they can recommend? Thanks.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Pinkippo said:


> With that in mind, does anyone have any reliable taxi firms they can recommend? Thanks.


Excite and SPORT are the two I use. 

Don't use the ones that aren't official taxis.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you reached out to JustLetting to see if they have anything for rentals?


----------



## Pinkippo (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi, yes we have and keep a regular eye on their site. We've signed up with a few agencies but they don't seem to be very proactive. 
Thanks for the info about taxis - I think we'll try and use a shuttle service when we touch down as I don't want the stress of finding one that looks reputable outside the airport.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I can tell you that - when finding a place to rent - you would think agencies jump to find you stuff but they don't. Money is NOT a motivator. You actually have to push them. Eventually I had to sit in my just letting agents office twice a week face to face for him to find me something. Then to get the deal closed - I would call him daily and roll up on his office randomly.

I've had similar experiences with other agents too - be persistent ...


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

OK I just read your first post closer - so you husband will work in Obs .... so you want easy transport. Unfortunately you don't really want to be taking the train to work ... the stations aren't really safe....

The problem is a 3/4 bedroom fully furnished place in the southern suburbs isn't really going to happen. It's possible - but the southern suburbs are extremely expensive due to the good schools in those areas. You might be able to squeeze an apartment that size but price wise - I really doubt you'll get a house. You can plan to pay anywhere from 20,000 - 35000 for that a month. To give some context - I'm in the blouberg area - beachfront 4 bedroom house at 22 ( well now 23000) a month unfurnished. This same type of house - minus the ocean views + floor space is going for 30,000 a month in the southern suburbs and even worse in Gardens / Tamboerskloof area. Although it's South Africa - Cape Town is incredibly expensive compared to the rest of the country.

Which by the way is the area I suggest you target. Gardens and Tamboerskloof is full of people from everywhere and has TONS of amenities from parks ( the nicest and safest park in the city is in greenpoint) , restaurants, museums, waterfront, etc. The area also caters to foreigners so half of it is for rent  There are also some good schools, not as much as the southern suburbs, but you will have some options. Also - Gardens / Tamboerskloof is closer to Obs than the southern suburbs. You probably won't start that way - but you can even take the mini-busses pretty safely during the day from those areas - but reputable cab companies run those areas too. I believe the MyCiti runs that route too - and that's probably your #1 bet for public transport. 

I think if you expand your search to include those areas and don't limit yourself to houses - you will be able to find something. Now fully furnished..... not sure to be honest....


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

MissGlobal,

I did see your message and I have been trying to reply but I can't send a message. Or create or new one! Will try again later! You might get a ton of messages from me at once if the system starts to work! LOL


----------



## Pinkippo (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you Miss Global for your input. Will take your advice on board - we've not considered Gardens / Tamboerskloof but I know one of my OH's work colleagues lives in Tamboerskloof so this might work quite well. 
I'm going to have to convince my husband about the trains as he seems to think he'll be okay (one of his colleagues from the UK said he had no problems) - it's good to know there are other options and that he won't necessarily have to drive to work to be safe.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah... unfortunately Cape Town can be deceptive because it looks relatively safe. However if you look closely - everything is guarded by armed response. The ones in my neighborhood wear full body armor! It's quite disconcerting. I really recommend him using the MyCiti over the trains any day!! The MyCIti depots are also well guarded. And yes - everyone thinks they are ok until their first negative incident. My parents didn't see the value of electrified fences, attack dogs, panic buttons and armed response until a gang of thugs forced their way into our house and ended up shooting my dad in the arm one evening. And my parents house is in an affluent beachfront neighborhood..... I'm not trying to scare you off.... just saying don't take safety for granted and you'll be fine.


----------

